# Pronunciation of consonant clusters beginning with ' j '



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Is the j always sounded? For example, I dont hear it in present forms of the copula... Jsem is pronounced as if the j were not there at all. I am particularly curious about the cluster jd as in jdu and jedu. If jdu is pronounced with the j then it would sound much more similar to jedu, the same person conjugation of a different but semantically related word. If not jdu would be sounded as du, which is quite distinct from jedu sound wise. One j cluster that i do hear sounded most of the time is jm as in jmenovat se.


----------



## ilocas2

J is not pronounced in the forms of the verb *být* but *je*
*jsem* is pronounced *sem*, *jsi* is pronounced *si*, *je* is pronounced *je*, *jsme* is pronounced *sme*, *jste* is pronounced  *ste*, *jsou* is pronounced *sou*

J is pronounced in the forms of the verb *jít* and *jmenovat* in the standard Czech. But in the colloquial Czech, J is not pronounced.

jdu - du, jdeš - deš, jde - de ........
jmenuju - menuju, jmenuješ - menuješ .........

J is pronouned in the forms of the verb *jet* both in the standard Czech and in the colloquial Czech.

jedu, jedeš, jede......


----------



## werrr

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> Is the j always sounded? For example, I dont hear it in present forms of the copula. Jsem is pronounced as if the j were not there at all.


It is always sounded in standard pronunciation. The only exception are the positive forms of the verb *být* in present tense. The sounded pronunciation of these forms is less common and is even considered hypercorrect by some Pragocentric linguists.



> I am particularly curious about the cluster jd as in jdu and jedu.


There is no cluster *jd* in the forms of the verb *jet*.

Dropping of *j* sound in *jd* is substandard and it is common only for the forms of the verb *jít* starting with the cluster. Prefixed forms of the verb rarely drop the sound, and if so, then as result of some substandard soundshift which involves the preceding vocal (e.g. colloquial _vyjdu → výdu_ or dialectal _nejdu → nédu_). The *j* is commonly dropped also in the patalized variant of the cluster which appears in the imperative *pojď*.



> If jdu is pronounced with the j then it would sound much more similar to jedu, the same person conjugation of a different but semantically related word. If not jdu would be sounded as du, which is quite distinct from jedu sound wise.


The sounds of the verbs *jít* and *jet* are distinct for Czech ears regardless of the pronunciation of *j*. The forms of the verb *jet* have one more syllable and thus also shifted stress (ˈje.du × ˈjdu, ˈdu).



> One j cluster that i do hear sounded most of the time is jm as in jmenovat se.


Dropping in this cluster is also substandard, but it appears in various stems starting with this cluster (jméno, jmelí, jmění) and even in prefixed forms (pojmenovat, příjmení…).


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

werrr said:


> It is always sounded in standard pronunciation. The only exception are the positive forms of the verb *být* in present tense. The sounded pronunciation of these forms is less common and is even considered hypercorrect by some Pragocentric linguists.



Could you explain this a little further? I'm not quite sure what you mean.

Either way, the people I've met in Olomouc almost always pronounced the j in words like jsem or jdu. In Prague, people usually  didn't. 

Is this a difference between Moravia and Bohemia?


----------



## Managa

The Machine of Zhu said:


> Could you explain this a little further? I'm not quite sure what you mean.
> 
> Either way, the people I've met in Olomouc almost always pronounced the j in words like jsem or jdu. In Prague, people usually  didn't.
> 
> Is this a difference between Moravia and Bohemia?



Hello,
about your Bohemia vs. Moravia question:

It seems to me that _moravians _tend to pronounce rather *correctly*, while the _czechs _usually pronounce more *coloquially*. I live on the border of Bohemia and Moravia and I did notice that, but it is still just an opinion.

Hope it helps


----------

